# Custom Shopping Bags



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

Anybody know where I can get custom shopping Paper bags for my Clothing Company? I'm in the New York Area


----------



## SketchBox (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Custom Shopping Bags!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

have you considered getting blank bags of some kind and printing your own? probly cant be too hard.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Custom Shopping Bags!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Welcome to U. S. Box Corp. the largest wholesale boxes, bags, pouches, displays, plastic and paper gift and retail packaging source

Be careful though, some of them feel like trash bags. The only ones that I got that didn't feel like trash bags were the ones that had a zip lock top.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks alot guys for the info


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is a link for a place that has really cool bags and such, I dont know if this is what you are looking for but it might help

Nashville Wraps is a Gift Packaging and Gourmet Gift Basket Supplies Wholesale Resource


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

young Robb said:


> thanks alot guys for the info


Uline.com offers custom printed shopping bags as well.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

sunnydayz said:


> Here is a link for a place that has really cool bags and such, I dont know if this is what you are looking for but it might help
> 
> Nashville Wraps is a Gift Packaging and Gourmet Gift Basket Supplies Wholesale Resource


The link you sent me is PERFECT!!!!!!!!! Thanks a million


----------

